# M1T 20mg ed ?



## S.O.S (Jan 21, 2005)

Its not really a question. I am really just looking for some opinions. I am in the process of running a 3 week m1t cycle at 10mg ed /w 4 sprays 4derm morning and night. Anyways i am halfway through my cycle and have not noticed many gain as of yet ( a little in my leg strength). So i was thinking of bumbing it up to 20 mg ed, i only have 10mg gel caps, so if i go up it has to be by 10mg more. Also i will increase the 4derm to 6 sprays twice a day. Other than a little acne i havent noticed any other sides at my current dose. So what are your opinions? Should i increase to 20mg or just continue and see how the last 9-10 days go?

Thanks


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 21, 2005)

oh yeah also i have plenty of nolva on hand just incase any gyno appears.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2005)

First off, Mudge is going to love you...

 Don't make a jump of 10mg in your M1T dosage.  Go up to 15mg if you really want to go up.  

 I'm also half way though my three week M1T cycle. I started at 5mg M1T and 6 sprays (3 sprays, twice a day) of 4DERM for the first week.  Starting the second week I went to 10mg M1T and 8 sprays (4 sprays, twice a day).

 I've seen some good gains so far.  I've not weighed myself though.  I saving that as a treat for the end.   But I can see and feel the difference in my body.  My delts and pecs have exploded. 

 My advice to you is to make sure that you're eating enough each day (that's harder than it sounds), get at least 7 hours of sleep a night, and tack on an extra workout or two (or more if you can handle it) per week.  If the sides aren't that bad for you (they're not for me) then you could got to 15mg for your third week.  I may do that, I've haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## LAM (Jan 21, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> Its not really a question. I am really just looking for some opinions. I am in the process of running a 3 week m1t cycle at 10mg ed /w 4 sprays 4derm morning and night. Anyways i am halfway through my cycle and have not noticed many gain as of yet ( a little in my leg strength). So i was thinking of bumbing it up to 20 mg ed, i only have 10mg gel caps, so if i go up it has to be by 10mg more. Also i will increase the 4derm to 6 sprays twice a day. Other than a little acne i havent noticed any other sides at my current dose. So what are your opinions? Should i increase to 20mg or just continue and see how the last 9-10 days go?
> 
> Thanks



how is your diet ? do you count cals ?


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 21, 2005)

yeah i see what your saying cfs3, but like i said i only have 10mg caps and i dont want to open them to try and split them. my deit isnot the cleanest diet, but i eat  7 meals a days most of which is healthy foods, fruits and vegetables with 3 of my meals. before i stared my cycle i was around 3500 cals a day and 180 grams of protien, and since i've started this cycle i have been eating more with each meal but im not sure of the totals for the day.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 21, 2005)

I can only speak from my experience. I'm currently at the beginning of my second week of a 4 week cycle. I've done 2 cycles prior to this. The first cycle I did 10mg ED & 5 sprays 4derm x 2 for the first 2 weeks then bumped to 20mg ED. No real sides to speak of on that cycle. Of course being naive, dumb, retarded, blah, blah, blah the next cycle I bumped to 30mg ED. I payed for it dearly. I got the worst sinus infection of my life! Maybe it was a coincidence but I don't think so. I stopped the cycle short and as a result of being sick I wasn't able to eat which in turn means all my gains went bye bye. This cycle I will stay at 20mg ED.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2005)

I've read in quite a few places about guys on M1T getting a sinus-like infection while on high doses.  I don't think it was a coincidence.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 21, 2005)

And no offense S.0.S., but you really need to clean up your posts.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

Just wait at 10mg.  Finish this cycle at that dose.  I don't start growing until week three on m1-t.  

If you aren't happy with the cycle as a whole, plan something different for your next one.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I've read in quite a few places about guys on M1T getting a sinus-like infection while on high doses.  I don't think it was a coincidence.




Neither do I!


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2005)

I ran 20mgs but the sides were to harsh so I cut it back to 15. I was probably sleeping a good 18 hours a day, skipping class to sleep and was a lazy piece of shit, and felt like a dumbass, so cut it back after 5 days and was fine with 15. If you have seen no sides yet why not go ahead and run it for 4 weeks?


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 21, 2005)

My first cycle I ran 30mg ed and made nice gains, esp in strength.  No major sides, some lower back pain that got pretty bad, but bearable, a little acne and a little slugishness.  Oh yeah, the yam bag got a little smaller, but recovered.  I got good wood throughout, no prob there, but I'm a horny bastard.  I've tried 15 and it didn't do shit for me.  Next cycle will be 25mg and some 4 ad.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> My first cycle I ran 30mg ed


ummm........


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a friend that can run 30-40mg/ED without 4Derm and doesn't have severe lethargy or sever libido loss. I don't get it


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I have a friend that can run 30-40mg/ED without 4Derm and doesn't have severe lethargy or sever libido loss. I don't get it


I ran a cycle at 5mg and it was just as bad as 20 for me


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 21, 2005)

I did 20mg of m1t by itself and actually felt more energized and aggressive then normal.  I kept my libido for almost 2 weeks too and the appetite was hardly suppressed until the end of 2 weeks and even then only slightly.  Normally the very second i hvae my first m1t dose my dick is limp and towards the end of the 2 week cycle im struggling to eat at all. I think it was because i took a extra long rest before doing that m1t cycle so my natural test wasn't as low during the cycle.

Personally I think due to liver and kidney concerns from brown urine im going to do lower dosages for longer time instead of the higher dosages for shorter time.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the biggest contributor to the suppressed appetite is mucus drainage.  It got so bad on one cycle for me that I threw up on two separte occassions.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't think so.   I did 80mg of m5aa for 4 days and got SEVERE appetite suppression.   I did it on a cut though at up to 60mg with no appetite suppression but i was cutting so of course im goin to be hungry occasionally no matter what.  My opinion is  the appetite suppression is due low estrogen.   Think about it m1t appetite suppression gets worse as it goes on due to lowered testosterone and m5aa at high dosages can cause it too since it acts like an aromotose inhibitor which is what DHT does.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 21, 2005)

Souped_up said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I did 80mg of m5aa for 4 days and got SEVERE appetite suppression. I did it on a cut though at up to 60mg with no appetite suppression but i was cutting so of course im goin to be hungry occasionally no matter what. My opinion is the appetite suppression is due low estrogen. Think about it m1t appetite suppression gets worse as it goes on due to lowered testosterone and m5aa at high dosages can cause it too since it acts like an aromotose inhibitor which is what DHT does.


 What? no......How do high doses of anabolics act as aromatase inhibitors? You keep saying that running M1T cycles causes your estrogen levels to drop, but where are you getting this? What do you think causes gyno? It's not low estrogen levels. Your body produces more estrogen while on cycle.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 21, 2005)

Don't argue with me.  Im light years ahead of you on these topics.  DHTand methyl-DHT are aromotose inhibitors.  m5aa converts to methyl-DHT.  Methyl1-test doesn't convert to estrogen so when it shuts your natural T down you have little estrogen in your blood.


----------

